# For sure, nobody is perfect.



## Feeling-Lonely (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi ladies, I am wondering what is the one (or couple) shortcomings of your partner that you have learned to live with? 

And what are yours? 

If I have to think of mine, I don't have to think hard, it is right there, I am very distracted at times, have short attention span (to things that doesn't interest me).

I am sure there have been many threads like this, if you have a good one, please share the link.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I am impatient. I want things when I want them. I like to get things done right away, too.

As you can guess, dh is very patient. Little sense of urgency. Used to procrastinate as a way of life. It has gotten better as he has gotten older.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I tend to be very aloof, not prone to seeking intimacy, introverted, and logical to a fault.

H is messy, unorganized, and often oblivious to other peoples emotions and needs. 

We are both aware of the problems and just kept working at it.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am super organized. H is not.

I need important things done immediately. H procrastinates. BIG time.

H doesn't seem to worry about anything/anyone but himself. Up until recently, I did everything I could for everyone to the point of ignoring my own needs/wants. It was killing me.


----------



## Feeling-Lonely (Nov 13, 2013)

My H biggest flaw is that he honestly believes he has NO flaws and gets angry when I say that everyone has a flaw or two.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

I am so goal focused I lose sight of everything else. Easily distracted. Too much empathy.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Feeling-Lonely said:


> And what are yours?


How long have you got?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband can be rigid at times and has a low tolerance for lack of responsibility (or his perception of that). Can't say I consider this a short-coming as such, but it's something we're both aware of... particularly in the way this is communicated to me. 

Me? Oh I'm simply purrrrrfect! ...aside from cooking not being my strong point? The way I tend to 'wing' many things in life. He's told me this is partly what makes me fun and leads to adventures - at other times it leaves him with that uneasy feeling like when you're sitting in a chair that's tipping backwards and waiting to see if you fall or not. My husband is big on planning and research. 

I've consciously changed to become someone that is punctual, heck even sometimes early! but my approach is still 'don't worry, there's plenty of time' which to him, as one who likes to be early, no doubt feels frustrating. We're usually able to have a laugh about it, and yes, we arrive on time. 

I suck at getting up early to walk the dogs.  When I come across a song that I can't get enough of, I hit the repeat button. And his chocolate-chip cookies aren't safe around me.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife and I have so many differences that it could be said that we are from different planets.

But I don't necessarily view a difference as a shortcoming. I prefer to see them as idiosyncrasies , and once understood could actually work in our favor.

For eg, I am very focused and goal oriented . People tell me that I have the " killer instinct " and that makes me successful. What they don't see is the numerous times I have failed.
My wife on the other hand is very cautious and hates taking risks. 
Her questioning and opinion helps provide a " reality check " and keeps me grounded.

Because we understand each other. It works both ways.
If she has an idea she's uncertain about , tells me and we reason it out , come to a mutually acceptable compromise.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ Finding the balance within the differences... that's the sweet spot.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm impatient.He is patient. I weigh the options and make a decision.He weighs the options.Weighs them again.Again.And again.Then he might possibly maybe make a decision. lol I can laugh about it now that I'm used to it but earlier in our relationship I would throw my hands in the air and walk away


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Many negative qualities are the flip-side of positive qualities. For example, my wife is overanxious, nitpicky, and demanding, which is related to her being productive, organized, and good at managing the household and her work obligations. 

I would say I'm a bit more on the forgetful, less detail-oriented, less initiative taking side, but I can also be very laid back and fun as a result of the same qualities, agreeable, easy to be around.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

if you're lucky, your shortcomings and strengths balance each other out.

i am calmer, she is more hotheaded. She is more likely to plan and take initiative and I go with the flow. i talk things out ad nauseam, but she listens and so do i. she can get down, but i am optimistic to a fault.

i put the "short" in shortcoming (and the skinny too), but doesn't mind.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

John Lee said:


> Many negative qualities are the flip-side of positive qualities. For example, my wife is overanxious, nitpicky, and demanding, which is related to her being productive, organized, and good at managing the household and her work obligations.
> 
> I would say I'm a bit more on the forgetful, less detail-oriented, less initiative taking side, but I can also be very laid back and fun as a result of the same qualities, agreeable, easy to be around.


"Your weaknesses are your strengths pushed to extreme."


----------



## yours4ever (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, good point there jld...and john lee gave a very good example! 

My husband is a flaw-seeking machine while i tend to be very accepting of things or have an easygoing attitude.

We both can learn from each other on when to take things seriously and when to let go of control and enjoy the beauty of life..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Too long to list for both me and my wife.

We are FAR FAR FAR from perfect and both would be the first ones to tell you that.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I fart all the time, my wife has learned to stop breathing through her nose


----------



## FalconKing (Aug 8, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I fart all the time, my wife has learned to stop breathing through her nose



Made my day!


----------

